# Looking to sell a black walnut tree that is over 30 feet tall need help to find someone to buy it



## AMDio (Oct 15, 2018)

I live in long island ny and I have a black walnut tree I want to get rid of I hear it's worth alot of money any idea how I go about selling it


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Check Craigslist for people buying, selling and milling lumber. Look for people who have a portable saw mill who will come out to mill it for you and see if they are interested in buying the logs from you. Some of them sell lumber too.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Let me guess, you think someone is going to pay you to cut down your tree and remove it? Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

In Missouri I pay someone $1 per board foot for their akready on the ground walnut log. I will not pay to cut a yard tree down. People get PAID to do that for a reason. Your tree is not gonna make you a lot of money.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah. They probably won't cut it down for you.


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

Talk to your local forester, he should have some contacts for you. It's worth a lot of money once it's cut into boards, dried , and planed, until then it's just work. A guy in my area (for the past 7 years) has been trying to get someone to pay him for two of his walnut trees stuck between the garage and house.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

always nice to have a reminder of this video


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ that right there is funny


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

MAYBE on the west coast you could find a buyer for a standing black walnut tree. They're more rare out here. But on the east coast they're more plentiful so at best I'd say you could trade the lumber for the cutting labor. It's not cheap to remove urban trees, especially if they're close to structures or power lines.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you'll find it not worth a lot of money. If it's a yard tree many sawyers won't even touch it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> always nice to have a reminder of this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ve seen that one…...........So true.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

But it's highly valueable


----------



## Jonny22 (Oct 16, 2018)

Never thought of flipping trees for a living. Cool idea. Long-term investment


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Until it's on the ground and milled up it's really not worth much if anything. I'd say you'll be doing good to find someone to cut it and take the log for free, which could still leave you with the limbs.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> But it's highly valueable
> 
> - TheFridge


as are the black walnuts that fall off it. i have 3 in my back yard 26-38"DBA. coulda fillled an 8' pickup bed. by the time i got the bed loaded and got em to a processor i woulda had enough to go out for a fancy schmancy meal at dennys.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yard trees always have metal in them.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

There was a guy near here who thought his Walnut tree was gonna pad his pockets. He had it felled and wanted to sell off the tree for $400. Now the tree is still laying on the ground completely untouched, limbs and all. So, me and apparently several others offered to remove the tree for him but implied we weren't about to pay him for the privilege.

That was back in the spring. The tree is still laying in his yard rotting last time I rode by there. Stubborn SOB…


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Guy up the street had one cut then put 2 firewood rounds out with a sign $250 has sat for 4 months, trash pickup was Wednesday drove buy yesterday, Thursday wood gone!


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

This one was worth about $-10 (negative 10) since that is how much fuel the saw took to Buck it into firewood. It was a good bit past 30' though…lol


----------

